

Mike Arrington's Smartest Move Yet: Bailing On The CrunchPad - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/mike-arrington-crunchpad-ipad-2010-2

======
brk
What a horrible deluded spin on reality.

Arrington didn't bail on anything. He got dumped, and cried foul for it to
anyone who would listen.

He _may_ have gotten lucky, but it was blind luck, not skill or insight.

